
The rechargeable revolution: A better battery - jseliger
http://www.nature.com/news/the-rechargeable-revolution-a-better-battery-1.14815
======
teslabox
Caterpillar started a research project to reduce warranty claims on their
starter batteries, which did not last long in the cold. Their team eventually
realized they could replace the lead plates with a graphite foam. This gave
their batteries the energy density of NiMH, for the cost of lead. They spun
off the venture into Firefly Energy [1]. This company was tooling up for
release, then the 2008 financial crisis hit. Eventually an Indian company
bought the IP. I don't know if they are working towards commercialization or
not...

tl/dr: a better battery (probably) already exists, but is not fancy enough to
get attention.

[http://fireflyenergy.com](http://fireflyenergy.com)

